# How to module autoload under kernel 3.1

## haneulso

Is there any change to load module automatically under kernel 3.1.

I use genkernel all method.

How can I autoload lan module(r8169) at boot?

Thanks.

----------

## mikegpitt

I don't believe there would be any change for the newer kernels.  You can add modules to your /etc/conf.d/modules (assuming baselayout-2) to load on boot as usual.

If you have that piece of hardware in your system, udev should automatically load it at boot anyway.  If this isn't happening, perhaps the module for your device has changed in the most recent kernel?

----------

